
An internet mapping glitch turned a random Kansas farm into a digital hell - JumpCrisscross
https://splinternews.com/how-an-internet-mapping-glitch-turned-a-random-kansas-f-1793856052
======
dv_dt
2016 with discussion below:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11466849](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11466849)

